# Mini 45 Firestorm Pro Experience?



## ken2925 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have just bought a new Mini 45 with the nickel finish. I have not been able to shoot the pistol yet, I hope to this weekend. Anybody else own one of these pistols? And are you satisfied with this pistol? All opinions are welcomed, Thanks.


----------



## rednecksportsman (Jan 2, 2010)

I have the mini 45 duo-tone, if you think you like it now just wait till you get to shoot it.I love mine and it has been 100% from day one. All I can say is be carefull , those Bersas tend to multiply, I have 4, BT380.FS Mini9.FSMini45, and the hard to find FS22.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

LOL yeh they do. like Wabbits. 
Never had a Bersa in 45 but I've had two in 9mm and one in 380, My Thunder 9mmUC/FSMini9mm was a very sweet gun.


----------



## scpankow (Jul 6, 2010)

*We have one...*

Let me tell you, when you shoot it at the range, it will draw a crowd! It is loud and proud...LOL! And the best part is the muzzle flash! I love shooting it, in fact my hubs and I have to fight over who gets to shoot it next. Take plenty of ammo and have fun!

Shannon


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

rednecksportsman said:


> I have the mini 45 duo-tone, if you think you like it now just wait till you get to shoot it.I love mine and it has been 100% from day one. All I can say is be carefull , those Bersas tend to multiply, I have 4, BT380.FS Mini9.FSMini45, and the hard to find FS22.


I started with the FS22, which I still think is the best .22 semiauto on the market.. perfect size, balance, recoil, wife loves it, straight shooter, totally reliable, feeds the Aguila Interceptor flawlessly...

then I got the THunder UC9.. which I also LOVE... totally dependable, very manageable recoil, and when I place the FS22 on top of it, you see just how small the UC9 is.. still, 13+1 capacity.. eats any ammo I've fed it, no problems..

that .45 is calling my name..


----------



## laktrash (Jun 16, 2010)

I have a uc 45 and love it ! One of my many compact 45's that have been taged with " reliabilty issues". Mine all function great. Caution on what you clean the nickle finish with I' ve seen where some of the cleaners will ruin the finish. Do some research because I don't want to give wrong info. I use breakfree CLP I think its Ok. I think hoppes ( ammonia based ) is a no no. Check bersatalk.com for best info these guys know.


----------



## kingwc (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a Mini45 Firestorm Pro, Mini 9 and a BT380 all of them in nickel. As stated above stay away from ammonia based cleaners they will damage the nickel finish. You should really enjoy the Mini 45 they are great shooters just take it out to the range and hang on.

For some really good information on the Bersa, Firestorm pistols check out bersachat.com Great bunch over there and you will learn a lot.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations.

Post a picture.

We like pictures :smt082

:smt1099


----------

